# Problem with my Toyota Corolla, 1997, 1.6L, ...4 DR 4Cyl for the exhaust Leak,.



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

My car is Toyota Corolla, 1997, 1.6L engine, 4 Cyln, 4 door,….155+K miles,… dark green color,… ( Exhaust parts needed are California mission and Not Federal ones ) 

This, year it did not pass thro’ motor vehicle and I was told it has exhaust leak,… as it sounds like some hole in front exhaust pipe, either below the engine in manifold connection and/or in steel flexible pipe,…and also they check with their sensor,…. inserting at exhaust pipe and also below the steering wheel’s dash board….. and It FAILED. They say,.. air and also fumes is coming in the exhaust, so there is hole in front exhaust walker pipe / steel flex pipe,..,….and air is getting in,.. ( OBD test was passed ) It failed in safety for exhaust,.. 

Probably below the engine, in manifold pipe / front exhaust pipe ( part no. 53459 ) has a hole/crack ( no noticeable any smoke is coming out ) and/or also hole in flexible steel pipe,….

And while getting free estimates for 3-5 guys, ( they lifted the car and inspected at PeopBoyz / ASAP / Meineke / 2-3 private small guys,.. their opinions vary,..

Most says,…. Cut and weld a new steel flexible pipe,… but we dunno if there is more problem in manifold / catalytic converter or elsewhere in pipe too,.. we know only once opened,.. 
Few others said, rather replace the front exhaust pipe as one piece all the way to catalytic converter,…. ( so, you do not need to cut/weld/build on the old rotten and corroded pipe,..

Few said, Catalytic converter also need to be changed,…

Few perfectionists said, whole exhausted system is old, rotten, rust, all flanges are gone,… so better change and replace whole exhaust system,… 

I dunno wanna spend more money , and if done by tapes/pody/cement/silver tape for flue gases / bandaid rolls,….just for pass the inspection be suffice,…… 

No one is ready to use, cement, pody, masking tapes, bandage rolls and such to temporarily fix it just to pass the inspection,. As my car will have to scrap after 1-2 yrs, as it’s old now, and has also problem with hood ( opening string broken ) and low mpg s ( average giving ) ,. Also has 155+K miles,… 

My question is,… where do you generally order the required parts economically ? 
( front exhaust walker pipe ( California mission ) part no. 53459 and its related gasket nos 31332 , 31534… ) 

Pepboys and autozone are expensive, as they also buy from third party vendor many a times with middle man profit,….. e-bay and amazon are risk as, to and fro whipping will kill you.,…… Any solution ?

Also, Chilton or any good service repair manual you would suggest for this car? Any advices/suggestions,… ? How would I get a complete picture from any good repair service book / PDG copy available on-line,.. etc ? 

Most probably I will have to buy this whole long part with two gaskets at each end, and stil not sure, may/ may not need catalytic converter too. Few said yr muffler is new, so all are talking about basically, the front exhaust walker pipe,…. ( No. 53459 ) 













https://www.walmart.com/ip/WALKER-EXHAUST-53459-PIPE/171681476#read-more


https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...&ved=0ahUKEwiluIC-npDZAhUnzlkKHapaBMwQ8wII2gE


https://www.amazon.com/Walker-53459...655&sr=8-1&keywords=WALKER+EXHAUST+53459+PIPE


Pepboyz and autozone hav ehigher prices, even after their on-lin ebuying and 10 percent or so discount, though advantage is free shipping to you/store,...


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Try jcwhitney.com for parts, also rockauto.com, and there are several other catalog only places that sell parts.


ED


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

Revised post,...

*Problem with my Toyota Corolla, 1997, 1.6L, ...4 DR, 4Cyl for the exhaust Leak,.......*


My car is Toyota Corolla, 1997, 1.6L engine, 4 Cyln, 4 door,….155+K miles,… dark green color,… ( Exhaust parts needed are 'California mission ' and Not Federal ones ) 
.

This year, it did not pass thro’ motor vehicle and I was told, it has exhaust leak/hole/crack somewhere...,… as it sounds like some hole in front exhaust pipe, either below the engine in manifold connection and/or in steel flexible pipe,…and also,...... they checked it with their sensor,…. inserting at exhaust pipe and also below the steering wheel’s dash board….. and It FAILED at Motor Vehicle.... They say,.. air and also fumes is coming in the exhaust, so there is hole in the front exhaust walker pipe / steel flex pipe,..,….and air is getting in,.. ( OBD test was passed ) 
It failed in safety for exhaust,.. 
.

Probably below the engine, in manifold pipe / front exhaust pipe ( part no. 53459 ) has a hole/crack ( not noticeable any smoke is coming out ) and/or also hole in flexible steel pipe,….

And while getting free estimates for 3-5 guys, ( they lifted / jacked the car and inspected at PeopBoyz / ASAP / Meineke / 2-3 private small guys,.. n' their opinions vary,..

Most says,…. Cut and weld a new steel flexible pipe,… ( risky to do teh work on all rused 21+ yrs old pipe though,.... ) but we dunn'o if there is more problem in manifold / catalytic converter or elsewhere in pipe too,.. we know only, once opened,.. 
Few others said,....... rather replace the front exhaust pipe as one piece all the way to catalytic converter,…. ( so, you do not need to cut/weld/build on the old rotten and corroded pipe,.. But still teh flanges at both ends of the other connecting pipes are gone/rusted / very thin,.. 
.
Few said, Catalytic converter also need to be changed,…
.

Few perfectionists said, whole exhausted system is old, rotten, rusted, all flanges are gone,… so better change and replace the whole exhaust system,… around 1700+ dollar estimate ( my car was bought for 1700 dollars 9 yrs ago ) 
.

I dunno wanna spend more money , and if done by tapes/pody/cement/silver tape for flue gases / bandaid rolls,….just for passing the inspection be suffice,…… ( Car is on its last leg for another 1-2 yrs as I drive extremely little ) 
.

No one is ready to use, cement, pody, masking tapes, bandage rolls and such to temporarily fix it just to pass the inspection,. As my car will have to scrap after 1-2 yrs, as it’s old now, and has also problem with hood ( opening string broken ) and low mpg s ( average giving ) ,. Also has 155+K miles,… 
.

My question is,… where do you generally order the required parts economically ? 
( front exhaust walker pipe ( California mission ) part no. 53459 and its related gasket nos 31332 , 31534… ) 
.

Pepboys and autozone are expensive, as they also buy from third party vendor many a times with middle man profit,….. e-bay and amazon are risk as, to and fro whipping will kill you.,…… Any solution ?
.

Also, Chilton or any good service repair manual you would suggest for this car? Any advice/suggestions,… ? How would I get a complete picture from any good repair service book / PDF copy available on-line,.. etc ? 
.

Most probably I will have to buy this whole long part with two gaskets at each end, and still not sure, may/ may not need catalytic converter too. Few said yr muffler is new, so all are talking about basically, the front exhaust walker pipe,…. ( No. 53459 ) 
.








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.












https://www.walmart.com/ip/WALKER-EX...1476#read-more


https://www.google.com/shopping/prod...apaBMwQ8wII2gE


https://www.amazon.com/Walker-53459-...UST+53459+PIPE


Pepboyz and autozone have higher prices, even after their on-line buying and 10 percent or so discount, though advantage is,.... free shipping to you/store,...


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Try jcwhitney.com for parts, also rockauto.com, and there are several other catalog only places that sell parts.
> 
> 
> ED


 Sir, thx. for your honest recommendation,… However,.. 


JCWhitney has part with higher price,….. 132.75 ( 50+ dollar higher than carid.com ) , their gasket prices ( at both ends ) are also 3X higher prices. ( than autozone,… )

Rockauto catalog site has not that part..


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

What is California part versus Federal approved ( EPA ) part,..? They both will fit my car, or they are made different way ( kinks and turns? ) . Somewhere I read opinions about this part that, they had to turn and twist and make it hot / hot water application and then bend it,.. then and then both flange coupling will join the both sides’ relate pipes?

What is yr opinion ? Thx.


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

Tried catalog internt companies? summitracing.com, jegs.com? Any opinions on those ?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have bought from both Summit and Jegs.

Parts were good quality, 

I know that you are skeptical of e-bay, but I have gotten factory parts there at great deals before, It won't hurt you to at least look in there for your part.

You might find great deals on O E M parts too.

ED


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

On a side question,….. let say, down the road about 2 yrs later,…. If I decided to change and put the entire new engine on this Japan car,….. ( I have replaced starter, brakes of all 4 wheels, and now exhaust, battery,… ) 

Will it be a worth idea? Or it will still lack you due to old transmission, radiator, fuel pump, toe-in-out, elec. system, axles, improper alignment,.... and such,.. ?

How much the new engine may cost? How much be for installation roughly ?? Can you get generic (?),..... or,..... the Japan original make one ? 


.


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> I have bought from both Summit and Jegs.
> 
> Parts were good quality,
> 
> ...


Thanks for yr comments saar,..... I called * carid* and *jegs,.*... and they both match others' prices - pepboyz, autozone, jcwhitney, walmart... etc ( to the door - means item price and shipping price together,..... and not only one component, but both together ) , also carid.com even matches the price, till one year after the purchase,....they ( carid ) also have 24/7 phone and tech support and live chat services,...

rockauto is just a catalog site, so no live chat or phone support is entertained.... But above guys matches its price, so now you have phone support service,....at the same price,... Jcwhitney even offers free shipping regardless of price,.....

Only bad part will be,.... unlike pepboys and autozone or walmart you can't return without a fee, as you will pay both way shipping by your own if you changed yr mind , or smthg is wrong due to your decision / fault,..
.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

You've gotten some good advice here but I highly recommend going over to toyotanation.com and searching/posting in the specific forum for your generation of Toyota Corolla. There is a wealth of information there and very helpful forum users.


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

I think, at the down pipe,. Prol’y Cat converter and muffler are new,. I bought it used one from one guy, 9+ yrs ago,… and 3-4 repair guys just talked about the front half,..( after elevating the car on jack ) in fact ASAP wrote it clearly that,…. Muffler is replaced,…. Only pepboys ( they don’t do exhaust work, only the replacements,.. ) and meineke said replace whole system ( eventually will have to ) , and Meineke later gave estimate all the way till Cat converter and not afterwards,.. ..

IMO, car has its value now hardly of 400-500 dollars and not worth  to spend that much,…. If someone could tape it with duct tape /pody/cement,… its just suffices for me to pass the DMV, per my approach,….. but no one is ready to do that,…. What I am more concerned is, since there is no visibly exhaust is seeming coming out,, from either steel flex pipe or below the engine and manifold area,… I still worry, that even after doing this work,.. if crack is in manifold, the car will not still pass,… ‘Coz every time guy said,….. showing me below the engine that manifold part area,…that sound is coming from that area,… may be crack or hole there ? I am talking about this area,…..


( typical pics - not my car ) 









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.









Talking about the *white aluminum part between radiator cap and engine,... Noisy sound is coming from there, every one says,.... its most proly the steel flex pipe,...*












https://i.ytimg.com/vi/JZDXHdyiF5o/maxresdefault.jpg


https://i.ytimg.com/vi/cbRitBF2c4Q/maxresdefault.jpg









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.

































All pictures are typical from net,....

.
Even when the engine is accelerated, I see no smoke / hole / crack from that manifold white cover area described above,.. 4-5 mechanics had been below the car and they all had blamed Flex pipe and few even had only talked about cut/weld and install new flex piece in between,... but even when the car was elevated 7 feet in air,...and running on that high jack,.. i saw no smoke, from flex pipe either,.... just rusty flanges and weird noisy sound ( giving hint of hole in exhaust ) coming below the manifold,...

..

Agree,. Meineke, Pepboys and ASAP do perfectionist work as if car was only 1 yr old and they wanna make big budget, while my intent is just to pass the car,.. 

DMV says by sound,... that hole is there,.. their sensor when they put in exhaust pipe or below the steering of dashboard,.. they say,.... it catches fumes / air / unburnt air or such.... and that tells leak is there,... and also from sound,...

Btw,.. for any pics of any car's any part,.... you go to_ images.google.com_ and innserach box type it say,....
_exhaust manifold of Toyota Corolla 1997_ or so,.. 

I will post my car's pics tomorrow, these all were just close to and typical,.. 

:smile:






.....


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> *i saw no smoke,* from flex pipe either,.... just rusty flanges and weird noisy sound ( giving hint of hole in exhaust ) coming below the manifold,...


Ayuh,.... Because there is No smoke,.....

The only way to pin-point the leak is start the motor,'n run yer hand around the area of the noise,....
You'll know when ya find the leak, 'cause yer hand will feel the *HEAT* of the leak,....

It sounds like it's time to buy a newer car,....


> car has its value now hardly of 400-500 dollars and not worth to spend that much,….


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

I see yr point,.. but at least 5-6 guys suggested as flex pipe ( to do cut/weld of that piece ) and few even to replace the whole front pipe,.. so I must trust them,.. though I could not se any fumes coming out when the car was raised every time, also when my car is on ground and ON, I see no exhausts coming out from that center of the car, from underneath,…

Also, I hate to change the car which I am used to for driving, also my budget and current job situation do mot permit me to spend any more, than needed,… 

I just uploaded the video of my car here, I also accelerated the wire , if you see any smoke,… I see none,.. 

https://www.facebook.com/rakesh.jani.5/videos/1709900499085846/


https://www.facebook.com/rakesh.jani.5/videos/1709900025752560/


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

You probably will not see "smoke"; if your car is running reasonably well it would be clear. Has anyone ruled out the exhaust manifold gasket? Those can fail (they've failed on both of my Corollas although mine was the next generation model).

That "white aluminum part between radiator cap and engine" is just a heat shield.


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

https://www.1aauto.com/exhaust-mani...MI-6n-w8qX2QIVAWSGCh1z3AvgEAQYAiABEgIf1_D_BwE

this ??? 

No, not yet so far,….

So far they all said steel flex pipe and whole front part of the exhaust pipe half the way,… few/many said flanges and bolts are rusted so still dunn’o how to fasten, even if new pipe is replaced,…. They will have to use some trick to join both flanged together )( of new and old pipe ) few said cat converter too should be replaced,…….

One guy even said crack in the manifold area? Where is the manifold? Isn’t that behind the heat shield that you are talking about ? How does it look ? 

Manifold comes between the engine and this ( my picture in post 1 ) exhaust flex pipe,.. no ? 

How do you know, there is no crack/hole in manifold part,… ‘Coz if it is, then this replacing the whole pipe will be a useless wasted exercise,… 

How and when do you know that Cat converter is bad and also needs to be replaced? Coz that’s also an expensive part,….



Btw,.. Corollas have poor design in few area and it seems they did not use their brain,….
( My own findings / experiences ) 




driver side’s seat belt is continuously coming in the door, when seat belt is opened and when door is closed, so there are scratches on metal ( generally, where all labels of the car are ) , the day I noticed when bought and many I made afterwards,.. Lol
 


 From inside the car,.. the roof has,… ( in its cross-section ) .. metal on top, then thick insulation sheet and then a very thin brown cloth material,… so a little hole crack in that cloth and air fills in between and my rood of the car from inside is like you hold a hand-kerchief with four ends loose, and how it comes down at center
 



 Starter fails after certain miles, many said, so I had also had to replace,…
 



 Hood latch mechanism is bad and fails,…. Mine also has,… few others also said same.
 



 Front seat, non-driver side’ s wheel,……. The ornamental rim on the wheel,..it always falls down,… my car is now has 3 rims,… and I saw many around my kind of cars corolla / Camry and even they were having that side of rim missing,… ! taking a turn and that side’s spring/buffer above the wheel axle does that ? I saw many cars ( in fact few Honda sedan of the same size like mine ) missing that side’s rim on road,…


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

Say,... if this part is having the felony ( crack/hole ),.. then all money wasted for parts and labor would be a free unnecessary exercise ! 


https://www.ebay.com/i/132370116385?chn=ps


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Let's get real and quit beating around the bush.

1 million suggestions is not going to find that leak.

Either you have to look or pay someone to find it.


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

Problem solved and resolved,… I had two Alts,...

1.
Buy the flex pipe piece only around 20 bucks and giving cut and weld was costing around 150 - 180 buck,..

2.
On the other hand, the flex pipe buy around 84 bucks pay 50-60 bucks + 10 buck gaskets at each end,. labor and get it solved for 155 bucks with whole new replacement 

I Applied the alterative 2.
Bought the front flex pipe from Walmart, ( had its lowest price ) took it to a local reasonable mechanic who charge 60 bucks,.. Car also passed thro Motor vehicle for 2 yrs, it now also sounds ( engine noise ) different,…

Though he left one plug opened,… now, have to go to him gain for that,…

Pictures attached below,.. 
( you can see the catalytic converter and above that is the whole replaced new pipe , he left this some kind of plug open / broke ? ) no idea,.. 

Lessons learnt :

Never trust big guns guys like, PEP boys, ASAP , Meineke,.. etc,.. though get free estimate from them,., and still its wrong, as they don’t do diagnosis but will tell you to replace 3-4 other parts which are not even needed,….

In picture you can see that catalytic converter is nearly new and so with the muffler,…. 
And these three guys had told me to replace those new parts unnecessarily, and were force me to change whole system almost,… while prob. was only and mainly in Flex pipe area, a s2-3 small guys had said to replace and cut and weld only that part,…

Thanks all folks for joining me in this educational ride,.. Thank you folks, all


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

https://www.doityourself.com/forum/...corolla-1997-1-6l-4-dr-4cyl-exhaust-leak.html


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

Yup, I am tracking at two other places,…. for a quick possible solution/suggestion/guidance, as nos of persons interested, remain very less, due to diversity of forums,…. in a many other subject-arena,…


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

Yaah,…. He is a small mechanic shop – Mexican guy,… He has 3-4 guys working under him,.. He ( guy working for him ) has broken it, but he is not admitting it,.. and acts like he did the front pipe work,… and does not know anythg back there,.. 

When I went back to him,....Looks like, he taped in the same broken one, and after been fixed, I drove a 3 miles back to home the engine light started coming, and then I went back to him,.. so he installed a plug below the driver side’s dashboard and
with laptop somehow calmed down that engine e light by programming, but it seems,… he did not fix and replace the broken part, but taped the broken part without taking that broken piece out,… 'Coz part costs 250+ dollars at Toyota and around 99+ dollars with AutoZone and so,.. Uh ! My bad-luck,…

How important that oxygen sensor is,….? I have no idea,… !!


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

His guy has broken the sensor but not admitting it,… ( says he did not work in that area,.. ) now the engine light even comes ON , He checked with his plug and laptop, electronically and it says,…. O2 sensor damaged,…as he has taped the broken one back in the hole,….. The owner says to me, you buy it , it costs around 68 dollars and we will install it for you,… Uh ! Dunno what to do,… even on the rock auto web site the total price ( downstream ) comes 40+ dollars,…. For very cheaper one, even,…


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Have you looked on E-bay for one?

Often there are original factory parts there at a huge price reduction.

And I would not let those people touch my vehicle again.

Find another shop that might be more honest.


ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A link to something on E-bay that might work for you.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tube-Oxyge...ash=item5b41e54038:g:nsQAAOSwzppaOHOh&vxp=mtr

It's up to you to search and find the proper one that you need, you will need to know the model , engine size, and a few other facts, while doing your search there, but they are available.


ED


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ronak15 said:


> *His guy has broken the sensor but not admitting it,…* ( says he did not work in that area,.. ) now the engine light even comes ON , He checked with his plug and laptop, electronically and it says,…. O2 sensor damaged,…as he has taped the broken one back in the hole,….. The owner says to me, you buy it , it costs around 68 dollars and we will install it for you,… Uh ! Dunno what to do,… even on the rock auto web site the total price ( downstream ) comes 40+ dollars,…. For very cheaper one, even,…


Ayuh,.... I think the big problem is,....

You have _unreasonable expectations_,....

The O2 sensor is collateral damage, it happens when workin' on a 21 year old exhaust,...
Parts fuse together with time, 'n don't come apart as they should,....

Yer also expectin' yer mechanic to act like a DIYer, For You, at his expense,....
In a commercial shop, the manifold, the flex pipe, 'n O2 sensors would have been replaced as a unit, because they Expect these things not to come apart,...

If you'd have walked into My shop for an estimate, That's how I'd price it out,....
When ya complained, 'n wanted to piece it together(Like a DIYer),....
I'd have said, "Have a nice day, 'n see ya later, I don't want yer work",....

Commercial shops don't stay in business, workin' like a DIYer,....

21 year old cars take money to fix,.... 
'n fixin' it's gonna need, it's well past it's expected expiration date,....
The other option is buy newer, 'n make the payments,....


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

I agree with you with all you said,… but that sensor was in a pipe after the Cat, and he did not do any work / nor was supposed to do anything,….. there
nor that pipe or any part was to be replaced there,…. Or in the way, that he will have to remove those,….and hence perhaps he broke it accidentally imo 
by not paying proper attention when removing the old pipe from an area which was 3 feet away,… from that broken sensor,… 



Nonetheless I found that part cheaper one and quality one by doing enuff research/ shopping, so am not crying on that now,... :smile:


-----


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

Btw,..
Just wondered, besides Chilton, any other good VDOs, Books with pictures and DIY stuff, PDF files, *PDF repair Manuals*, available for my particular car ( Or any particular cars – not as a General Manual ) .. I saw many YT videos few are very similar to your own cars’ make and Model and it makes a whole lot difference to understand,…. any particular car's PDF Repair manuals be downloaded, from anywhere ?

I agree,. the library has almost all Chilton books to rent,.. few torrent / other forums may have downloadable PDF files,.. but I like YT videos, and many a times it gives perfect picture,...

search features and net helps a lot once you know the exact item’s part number or a part and then find its lowest price ever,.... by shopping around,..

rockauto / ebay / amazon / google shopping is great help to find all compatible part numbers from all makes, and their comparative prices,...

Now you won’t believe on this but,… for the sparkplugs for my car, DENSO’s iridium price was even higher than NGK or Bosch’s iridium ( perhaps its quality ) at most places and today I bought new 8 spark plugs ( god for 2 times tune-up ) for 24 bucks ( including s/h ) , same spark plug many sells 15+ dollar for a single one,….

Also bought BOSCH ignition wires ( lifetime warranty ) for 15 bucks ( incl s/h ) ! 
PEP and AZ sells junk makes for 45-55+ bucks and good makes like NGS, AC Delco, Denso and others are even 50+ bucks easily for wires,..

The O2 sensor ,…PEP says 107.99 and AZ says 97.98, I will get same for 19.99, new one ! unbelievable, No ? Internet prices are having terrible margin in it,… totally unbelievable,… Toyota dealer said to me original part for 269+ bucks and above , exact same new is sold for 19.99,… Uh !


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

I am confused and have a tie between buying among the two Bosch downstream O2 sensors,…

Both are having the same numbers, perfect fit and is made by Bosch with same numbers,….. and all,…



*(No. 1 ) * It’s an older stock, ( originally made , could be more durable and real Toyota Car sensor ) still brand new and unused of original Toyota Car , when it was made by Bosch at that time,..when car came out,..
*(No. 2 )* Bosch revised the design a bit perhaps ( may or may not v be scientifically,.. they say no,.. ) or with a slight diff modification made under Bosch with the same number, but now strictly under Bosch name,.. ( not a Toyota sensor made by Bosch ) and is not like very original Toyota sensor which was made when the car came out,..
 
No. 2 is higher in price by 1.80 dollar only,.. ( both pictures, below ) 

Which would you suggest ? 

These are sold at both Pepboys and Autozone for 97.88 to 107.99 of price in general ( though, I found a very good deal at other place ) 

===========

No. 1 looks like this,.. It has word " premium
" on it,...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bosch-Premi...FZhz3x&vxp=mtr


No. 2 is looking like this 











* Which one to go for ? 1. or 2. ? *


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Odds are that both were made at the same factory, just branded differently, and several years apart.

Go for the one that is New Old Stock (NOS),

It was made for the car, and save a couple $ too.


ED


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

You should stick to Denso branded sensors for this car. It is particular about them and other brands can cause conflicting indications of nonexistent problems. They will cost more but are readily available on Amazon for much lower than the dealer price. $19.99 is not a realistic price for an acceptable oxygen sensor.


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

I think that’s not true,… Bosch had originally made this for Toyota, it’s a German good company just like Denso ( Japan ) , I had talked to Bosch and also few opinions at Pep boys and Autozone,…. Denso is rather cheaper here , around 31 to 63 dollars of price sold for,.. but this is org and still today costs 98 and 107 dollars at Pep boyz and AZ,.. I bought one,… also bought set of wires from Bosch and spk plugs of Denso,..


----------



## Ronak15 (Jan 8, 2018)

Problem solved. 
Bought and fit a brand new O2 sensor by that mechanic. Though it was a very new and most original by Bosch, ( plug-in and fit kind of,.. and not Universal or generic type )but he had to remove that plug,.... and, cut it and had to manually doing wrapping of the related elec. wires.,…..


----------

